# Anyone else think the word "FOG" is BS?



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry but I think the word "fog" is bull sh!t. How about "went stupid" or "i confused myself because someone else gave me attention"? Or "its about me and not us or him"?:scratchhead:


----------



## z_man (Nov 1, 2013)

The word fog is used as a metaphor to describe behavior of a cheating spouse driven by the dopamine generated from the illicit activities inherent in affairs.

Call it whatever you like, but the behavior is consistent with not thinking, seeing, or acting clearly, logically, or truthfully.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

There are already two other "fog" discussion threads


----------

